# USC MFA Film and TV Production - Writing Sample Option-1 Format



## carolinadolago2000 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello! I'm Carolina do Lago, and I'm currently applying for the MFA Film and TV Productions for Fall 2022.
I have *two questions *about the Writing Sample option 1 - _A description for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (no more than two pages)
_
- Can I write It in Short Film Treatment format? (like a short story and be written in the third person, present tense with the entire story including the ending. );
- And can I write Key dialogue in the third person if it is necessary for the action? Or my story can not have dialogue at all, just action?

Thank you so much,


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2021)

carolinadolago2000 said:


> Can I write It in Short Film Treatment format? (like a short story and be written in the third person, present tense with the entire story including the ending. );



I think so? Yes.



carolinadolago2000 said:


> And can I write Key dialogue in the third person if it is necessary for the action? Or my story can not have dialogue at all, just action?


Probably not. It specifically says no dialogue. Communicate the story visually.


----------

